# Deer Video



## Bruz (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought a WildLife Eye this weekend and set it up over some corn. The video is taken 28 yards from my back door and I have gotten 7 different bucks and no does so far.

Check out the deer at 3:55 into the video....BIG 8

Go to 
http://copperheadhuntclub.com/Wildlife Eye 3.wmv to view

Enjoy,


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 29, 2005)

Great footage, thanks for the post


----------



## southernclay (Jul 29, 2005)

Great video and music


----------



## bigcypress (Jul 29, 2005)

Great video man thanks sharing. Hope to see more.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 29, 2005)

Bruz,
Thanks for posting.  I think.  I was trying to AVOID buying one of those!!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll tell you what, that's pretty darn cool.  I'm with ya Phil.  I gotta start making up an excuse to my wife or just go out and get one and take the you know what she'll give me.

Thanks for sharing Bruz.  I haven't heard any "Great White" in a while either!!  

Tommy


----------



## Bruz (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks......

I just updated the video.....Lookie at what walked in front of it last night..3:55 into the video.

Now that's a unique 8 pointer....

Just click on the same link in the first post.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 30, 2005)

Very Cool.. great music .. Rock on Dude


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice!!!!

That was a very nice 8pt that graced everyone with his presence for a little while at least.

Tommy


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 30, 2005)

The big 8 is the man......he did'nt stick around long,the old smart ones never do.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jul 30, 2005)

*That was awesome!!!*

They definitely knew that the camera was there. Pretty cool!


----------



## taylornelms (Jul 30, 2005)

WOW thats the coolest thing ive ever seen. I got a trail cam sittin about that far from my house on some corn. What do you have that they are eatin. And where do you get those things and how much do they go for.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I think my hunting fever is at full boil now. That one was definately the MAN!!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you guys seen that 8pt's pot belly?  He's going to be a tough one to get this season.  He's been around the block for sure.

Tommy


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 31, 2005)

Joe Moran said:
			
		

> They definitely knew that the camera was there. Pretty cool!


Yeah that's a bummer.  It appears only the night time deer know it's there.  Pretty sure they can't see infrared so it must be the noise of the camera running they can hear more easily in the still of the night.  Hope it doesn't spook 'em too bad cuz I may have to just go purchase one of those things....


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Yeah that's a bummer.  It appears only the night time deer know it's there.  Pretty sure they can't see infrared so it must be the noise of the camera running they can hear more easily in the still of the night.  Hope it doesn't spook 'em too bad cuz I may have to just go purchase one of those things....



Well.....at night the unit's 108 IR lamps are visible to me......I have to think that they are visible to the deer.....I believe that they seeing it and not hearing it....First,It makes the same sound during the day as night and I have some footage right at dusk when it is very still and they did not react. 

The one VERY BIG positive is that with any of my Game Cameras(with flash)... I have only ever gotten 1 shot of a MATURE Buck at the same location....I would have to say that the Big 8 is mature and I have gotten him every day since I put it out.

Note: Check out my post in Swap&Sell for my 11 Game Cameras......I need to buy more of these.

So, Do they know it's there? Yep..at night.

Does it make them skittish? Somewhat.

Do they still show up? Yep..every day..within 30 yards of my house ......in a subdivision!

Is video better than stills? YES,in my humble opinion.... Even with a 10 yr old camcorder with tracking problems. My DVD 300 and TRV 430 do not have the LANC connectors so I am using a TRV43 made in 95-96 that has been dropped more than once from a treestand and even once inside a 8 pointers body cavity (Don't try to video with bloody hands)

I am going to try the Sony's Night Vision IR without the unit's IR array this week to see if the deer react at night. The lighting will be limited but as we've seen the deer are CLOSE....so I don't think it will be a problem.

Thanks for all of your comments....I will post the update later this week.


----------



## randy966 (Jul 31, 2005)

That was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 31, 2005)

All good stuff Bruz.  Agree completely on the flash vs. infrared.  
By the way, what software are you doing the editing with?  Is it easy to use?
Thanks.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Wow!*

That was one cool video.  

Keep 'em coming, I could watch them all day.


----------



## striper commander (Jul 31, 2005)

That was awesome i need to get one of those.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> All good stuff Bruz.  Agree completely on the flash vs. infrared.
> By the way, what software are you doing the editing with?  Is it easy to use?
> Thanks.



I am usig ScreenBlast Movie Studio Version 3.0....The program is fairly simple...transitions, effects etc.....It utilizes a drag and drop story board system which gives you tremendous flexibilbity...Much more than you see in this video...... 

I have to apologize but I've been a little keyed up since I got this thing so I have just been uploading, throwing in a music track and title track and then publishing to the web. If you take your time you can do some really cool things. I made a DVD of my son's first year to put in his time capsule that was as good as anything I've seen done professionally.

I will let you know how the 2 IR Bulbs vs. the 108 works out.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 1, 2005)

taylornelms said:
			
		

> WOW thats the coolest thing ive ever seen. I got a trail cam sittin about that far from my house on some corn. What do you have that they are eatin. And where do you get those things and how much do they go for.



Taylor,

I had corn and Buck Grub out at this site....The WildLife Eye is $299.00...without the camera..You can pick up a Sony HI 8 on Ebay for around $100.00...Make sure that it has Night Shot and a LANC connector.

My hunting club is on the border of Meriwether and Coweta on Line Creek Rd. Anywhere near you?


----------



## Holton (Aug 1, 2005)

Cool .............Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 2, 2005)

*Update*

Updated the video.....

I put in some slow motion to have a better look at the 8 pointer.

I put the camera in a new spot tonight and will update the footage on Tuesday night.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

My My My, I like'em tall and wide............ I say my my my..... let us see'em one more time!

Love the music and the video was impressive!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW if my neck was not swelled up before I looked at that it is now. Man that was great!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 3, 2005)

*More Video*

I retrieved the camera again tonight.....More video of the same deer (BIG 8,Good 10,Good 8, and the other 4 8 pointers) I will update in the morning.

I am wondering why I have not gotten ANY does or fawns or spikes or 4 pointers etc.....I am only getting the racked bucks....with corn..

Anybody have any ideas?  

On trail cams (with flash) in the same areas last year I got photos of mainly does and small bucks


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I am wondering why I have not gotten ANY does or fawns or spikes or 4 pointers etc.....I am only getting the racked bucks....with corn..
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> On trail cams (with flash) in the same areas last year I got photos of mainly does and small bucks



You complaining?


----------



## Bruz (Aug 4, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> You complaining?



Nope...not at all.....just think that it is a little weird.

Any ideas?


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2005)

No clue, usually you'd think it would the exact opposite?  I remember you saying you lived in a neighborhood, so if it's crowded, maybe there's not that many does to begin with.  That, and maybe what does you do have are still off nursing their young and doing the "motherly" thing..


----------



## Bruz (Aug 4, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> No clue, usually you'd think it would the exact opposite?  I remember you saying you lived in a neighborhood, so if it's crowded, maybe there's not that many does to begin with.  That, and maybe what does you do have are still off nursing their young and doing the "motherly" thing..



Could be....It just seems like this bachelor group is guarding the corn and Buck Grub. Especially the Big 8...Everyone scatters when he shows up.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 26, 2005)

*Meriwether*

Well...the cameras been out for 2 weeks in Meriwether...I am going down today to see what I've got.....

I hope I still have my WildLife Eye  

They have been collecting straw on our property for the last few weeks so who knows what's still there 

I will post the update on Sunday.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2005)

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what, that's pretty darn cool.  I'm with ya Phil.  I gotta start making up an excuse to my wife or just go out and get one and take the you know what she'll give me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bruz.  I haven't heard any "Great White" in a while either!!
> 
> Tommy



It's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission ...


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 26, 2005)

*Nice!*

Thanks for posting. Can you tell me more about this "WildLife Eye". Who makes it, how much is it, where did yoiu get it?

Thanks


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 26, 2005)

I THINK THEY KNOW SOMETHINGS UP WITH THAT CAMERA BEING THERE! THOSE ARE SOME NICE BUCKS AND THE LAST ONE IS DEFINITELY THE BULL OF THE WOODS AROUND THOSE PARTS. ONE QUESTION: WHY ARE YOU IN A  HUNTING CLUB WHEN THATS IN YOUR BACKYARD?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 26, 2005)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> I THINK THEY KNOW SOMETHINGS UP WITH THAT CAMERA BEING THERE! THOSE ARE SOME NICE BUCKS AND THE LAST ONE IS DEFINITELY THE BULL OF THE WOODS AROUND THOSE PARTS. ONE QUESTION: WHY ARE YOU IN A  HUNTING CLUB WHEN THATS IN YOUR BACKYARD?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have lived here for 3 years and just got permission to hunt the property this year.......I have been putting out game cameras and corn every year on the edge of my property. I've watched the 10 pointer grow up.

I walked up within 15 yards of a NICE 11 pointer on Monday morning that is not in the video....I've never seen him before.  

Maybe I will be posting photos on September 10th


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 26, 2005)

*Bruz, something similar to your spot*

my brother got permission to hunt a small tract in Cobb after we spotted some rather large bucks crossing the road one night. He sat up a trail camera and got these pics, also a super wide eight in later pics and found a shed that had six points on one side and was thick as a baseball bat handle, I also sat with a camera last year and watched two small bucks sparring in December, pretty cool not being a mile or so from a major highway and 2 miles from the house! How big do you think the nine pointer will go?

sorry for bluriness retaken from actual photos


----------



## Dub (Aug 26, 2005)

Way cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hawg (Aug 27, 2005)

Great video and music.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 30, 2005)

*Updated*

The deer video has been updated with the boys without velvet. The camera has been moved so I can see how close I can get them to my house. This video was taken in a small food plot I put between my house and the pond. They are at 62 yards with my range finder! 

http://copperheadhuntclub.com/Wildlife Eye 3.wmv 

Enjoy (Sorry but one of them tilted the camera up)


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, Bruz, those are some great videos!  And PSE, those are two good Cobb County bucks - Good luck to both of you on getting one of those bruisers available to you this season!!


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 30, 2005)

Bruz, brother you got it made in the shade! You have record book bow buck potential if you grow em big enough, lucky dawg. I got a little spot here in Cobb but there isnt that many bucks behind my house all sporting 8 or more points, some good un back there though and my brother has a little tract up here too with some giants he's gotten on camera and film, right out the back door, CANT BEAT THAT WITH A STICK CAN YA MAN? GOOD LUCK GREAT VIDS

Hey? What about backing that cam off the buck grub, I bet in another couple of weeks you might be able to get some sparring and maybe a good scrap if it was far back enough to capture em , THAT WOULD BE COOL keep it coming


----------



## Bruz (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.....I can't believe that all I get on these videos are bucks with eight or more points!! I travel to Meriwether every weekend to hunt and don't have this quantity of good deer.....Don't get me wrong, there are several deer I've gotten in Meriwether on camera that dwarf these but just not as many.


----------



## Holton (Sep 30, 2005)

Man that is cool ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 3, 2005)

Way Kewl!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 3, 2005)

i have thought about getting one of these,i have two camtrakkers but this is awsome.I have to have one


----------



## Abolt20 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the video! That was awesome!


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Bruz,

Are you having to leave the cam in "Nightshot" mode during the day, or you having to swap the nightshot off and on?  How does the daytime video look? 

I can't watch the whole video to see for myself (I'm on dial-up at home).


----------



## Bruz (Oct 6, 2005)

LAKOTA said:
			
		

> Hey Bruz,
> 
> Are you having to leave the cam in "Nightshot" mode during the day, or you having to swap the nightshot off and on?  How does the daytime video look?
> 
> I can't watch the whole video to see for myself (I'm on dial-up at home).



Lakota,

My camera is left in Nightshot mode with the dark lens cover so that I can video in Daylight or at night. The camera can also be set up to video with Nightshot off and trigger only in Daylight as well as being set to turn on at pre-determined times for set periods of time. So, if you want to see what is visiting your food plot, persimmon tree, white oak etc... during the first or last hour of daylight you can set the camera to capture this area at these times. IMO this is the best scouting tool ever...I leave the camera at my stand when I come out to see if the deer are moving in the afternoon or I take it to another stand and leave it to see if I missed the boat.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I bought a WildLife Eye this weekend and set it up over some corn.



Too bad they will all die from aflatoxins.  

Great video.  Now I got to have one.


----------



## Shine Runner (Oct 9, 2005)

absolutely awesome....I have watched it three times now....I haven't read all the post yet, but what were they eating...it didn't look like just corn......thanks again......got to see a lot of the body language while feeding so close together


----------

